# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  My most amazing Lucid experience

## Massacre

Hi everyone, I'm new to these forums but I have been reading them for about a year now. I just want to share one of my most amazing Lucid experieces.
It was also my first Lucid. I was attempting VWild all night long. When I finally feel asleep I became lucid instantly. What I saw was amazing. I was in a forest that had a huge Lake in the middle. I was standing next to the lake. Its peace and serenity were overwhelming. I felt so peaceful, it was the greatest experiece I've ever had. Suddenly I noticed everything became so detailed. One of my friends walked up near the lake, he was sweating. I could see every single drop of sweat so clearly. It was breathtaking. However I then decided to test my powers and summoned a door. I then used to Door to teleport to a castle where I was King. Although the rest of the dream was fun it could never comparing to the amazing lake of peace and tranquility.

----------


## no-Name

Congrats.  :smiley: 
I've always been jealous of people with vivid dreams, as mine have always been less than so. 
Going somewhere calm and peaceful is often a great thing to do. I've heard other accounts of a similar dream scape, always the same vivid amazing forest.  :smiley: 
Good luck with your other lucids, I hope they come often and with little space between.

----------


## The Legend

Congrats, thats an exceptionally good first, most peoples first consists of them realising there dreaming then waking up instantly

----------


## Tarsso

Congrats.
Your dream is very intriguing, that forest must be special, not every day you can find a place like that.

----------


## Thorim

congrats to your first lucid dream. Seeing things so detailed in dreams is freaking amazing, I once experienced when wilding, I stood in front of a house and was able to see every detail of the wooden surface.

To me, it show again how powerfull and impressing dreams can be.

Wish you more ld's

cheers
Thorim

----------


## FluBB

thats sweet bro. i had a lucid about a sunset that was like that. its so crazy what our brain does.

----------

